# Kremlin Airmix 10.14 Pump VS Graco 9.5 hvlp vs Tiran capspray 115



## Wagteil (Mar 25, 2014)

Im looking for new sprayer to work with woodwork, custom cabinets, furniture (bm advance, laquers etc) What will be best option, Kremlin Amix 10.14, Graco 9.5 HVLP (5 stages) or Titan Capspray 115 (6 stages) Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

The Kremlin is the "Cadillac" for the type of work you're looking at.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Turbines= small projects

AAA is for larger fine finish projects, IMHO.

To be honest, I would rather run a compressor powered cup gun than a turbine in the shop any day.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Don't want to hijack the thread, but seems relevant; and I need to know.

Do any of them have a way to spray out of a gallon pot that is on the rig? I'd like to get something that will be used mostly for doors (usually front doors) where the cup will be fine, but would like an option to not have to refill a cup constantly if I need to spray multiple doors, cabinets, clear coat a pine ceiling, etc.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Titan has the ED655 plus diaphragm pump combined with a compressor for AAA ability. I think it comes with the flat tip system too, and has the hopper on top so you can spray a quart or a gallon. If I was getting a AAA system I'd be checking it out. Just not for big jobs, have to fit the machine to the job


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Damon T said:


> Titan has the ED655 plus diaphragm pump combined with a compressor for AAA ability. I think it comes with the flat tip system too, and has the hopper on top so you can spray a quart or a gallon. If I was getting a AAA system I'd be checking it out. Just not for big jobs, have to fit the machine to the job



Are you saying the ed655 has a compressor or that there is a version with a compressor? 

And do you think something like that would be better than a capspray for doors? I've never used an HVLP or AAA so I don't know what the finish is like on either of them compared to an airless, but I like the minimized overspray of an HVLP.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Titan Aircoat.

I used my capspray 115 for a bunch of doors racked up accordion style. It was very slow going. Wouldn't recommend. I haven't used AAA except in a spray seminar our Pdca chapter put on with Titan. I would go AAA or Airless for a bunch of doors. 
Btw a buddy just texted me saying he really likes his new 2nd gen Graco 395 AAA.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

If I'm doing a bunch of doors I will usually just use my airless.

But for a front door on an exterior I hate having to buy a gallon of paint for 1 door. Also I just sprayed a door with some water based polyurethane and 310 graco tip and wasn't real happy with the finish. That's what got me thinking about an hvlp. 

Also sprayed a ~500 sf pine ceiling and the whole room was filled with overspray fog (100x worse than paint), which I thought the HVLP would have been better for, but I would've needed a gallon pot probably. 

I dunno, AAA might be the better option; but it doesn't solve my gallon for front door's problem.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Hines Painting said:


> If I'm doing a bunch of doors I will usually just use my airless.
> 
> But for a front door on an exterior I hate having to buy a gallon of paint for 1 door. Also I just sprayed a door with some water based polyurethane and 310 graco tip and wasn't real happy with the finish. That's what got me thinking about an hvlp.
> 
> ...


Hello, I have some experience with hvlp's, and AAA, and airless of course.
I think Damon's saying ed655 has a compressor, so it can combine airless and air assisted, maybe not the best machine for 1 door though. A single cup gun would be better for 1 door I would think. Since a cup gun cleans easier and uses less material than the hopper(and hose). Hopper is good for slightly bigger jobs.
Polyurethane is a bugger to spray no matter what pump. I've done oil poly from an hvlp and that takes a lot of patience and thin, thin coats. It takes a while.

Have shot wb poly with an airless and I had to move the gun very fast and deliberately to not get runs, but it was quick and easy.

As for your ceiling, wouldn't an hvlp take forever?? Another point, I find an hvlp can overspray more than what people lead on to, just seems to be a finer spray. The fumes from an hvlp (even wb) will be just as strong if not more because there is more time pulling the trigger and product is being atomized more and being thrown around the room.
AAA's are nice and seem to put a nice finish on even in straight airless mode.


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

First let me say you are comparing completely different beast, the only thing to compare there is the 9.5 graco and capspray. to compare a kremlin you would have to put it next to a Graco Merkur, C.A technologies setups. 

Make sure You KNOW what spray technology you want you use. 


I've recently sold my FP395 (orginal model), Im looking to upgrade in the near future and I've been looking at the FPII395 (new model) and The new Merkur ES (30:1).

Im not sure if the Merkur ES cames with a Cart setup(onsite spraying).


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Damon T said:


> View attachment 26723
> 
> Titan Aircoat.


Do you know if titan has changed the technology of this since the original capspray model? I might have a lead on a used one about an hour away but trying to decide if it's worth the hassle and risk to go with a used, older model.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Don't know if the technology has changed on their aircoat. It hasn't on the ed655 plus in a long time. They hold up forever my repair guy told me









Here's a pic of the ed655 plus. I have used it with one quart for a single door. Worked great. 25' of hose. FFT. 

Ridersize is correct that HVLP can put out a lot of fine mist overspray. You have to be careful with it indoors especially.


----------

